# Glues?



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

Could be in the wrong section but Ive got some of those magnetic sports schedules that places pass out. Was wondering if theres a glue that I could use to attach them to the bottom of a plano type of divided box to keep hooks etc from spilling over into the other comps. There thin enough to cut and were free any ideas ?


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

First of all, that is a killer idea! I think gorilla glue could be good for that. You might need to scratch up the plastic to get the glue to bind well.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Epoxy and hardner, airplane glue, or contact cement. Anything that has some flex will work on soft plastics subjected to temperature extremes. You won't need much for your application. Test a small spot 1st, some adhesives may melt plastics.






--Tim


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

Figured Id have to sand. The schedule part is paper like and isnt to hard to get off. Dont know about contact cement only time Ive ever used that was plastic to wood. wow you ever use it plastic to plastic. I do have some of that already.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I HAD that problem with my crank and spinner blade boxes, blades slipping underneath and mixing with other colors, same with cranks. I dug through my fiance's craft stuff and found that a hot glue gun works awesome and doesn't loosen up over time. I ran a bead down the bottom and stuck it into place. problem solved no more lifting plano dividers.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

not sure exactly what you are trying to do, but some quality double-sided tape may work fine. Also those magnets are pretty weak.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

[email protected]#$carp said:


> Figured Id have to sand. The schedule part is paper like and isnt to hard to get off. Dont know about contact cement only time Ive ever used that was plastic to wood. wow you ever use it plastic to plastic. I do have some of that already.


It will work great plastic to plastic or any non-porous surface. Make sure to coat both sufaces and let dry a few minutes before positioning. Get it right the 1st time (no second chances)


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow said:


> It will work great plastic to plastic or any non-porous surface. Make sure to coat both sufaces and let dry a few minutes before positioning. Get it right the 1st time (no second chances)
> View attachment 39193


Thanks I do know about the no 2nd chances.stuff holds imeddiate.


----------

